# antenna



## erby (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi everybody :10220:
can anybody tell what antenna I can get that will pick up more then one channel???


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

maybe some body else can tell you different but from what i've seen, as long as you got a booster on your antenna, it don't get much better. the few stations in range, that's it. a satellite will get you plenty of channels but then you got the monthly charge and a lot of stuff to set up. 

when we got a new digital TV (for the camper), we got a few more channels and better picture.


----------



## erby (Oct 2, 2009)

I am thinking about getting satellite for the house. a friend of ours has a extra dish.
that way all I have to do is take the receiver with. but the only thing is a lot of tree's
around the camper. we spent 7 days in the camper this year because of rain and 0ne channel just didnt cut it. thanks for the reply


----------



## r3rjr (Aug 13, 2009)

This is a neat site to help with what direction to face an antenna... Just put your zip code in and continue..
Address


----------

